# Review: Stanley Bailey No.4



## joiner_sim (17 Apr 2009)

_You can get the full review on my website: http://www.simonswoodwork.tk_







*Available in shops for about: £40*

*The Review*

With it's ugly modern plastic handles and the far away reputation Stanley has these days, you wouldn't be wrong to think you'd just stay away from this hand plane and invest your money in a wooden handled premium branded plane. Once you get over the aesthetics of this Stanley Baily No.4 (G12-004) you will find that with a little care and attention it can be a geat tool in the workshop! Thats if you haven't already got one, as most beginners tend to start off with one of these planes, as they are good if you're on a budget.

Most woodworkers use this plane for generally anything, which it can be. However it is more suited to finishing and smoothing rather than planing large amounts off your timber as the cast iron base isn't really long enough to keep a length of timber as straight as other models out there can. You can adjust how much you want to plane off in one pass with a solid brass adjustment screw. I have found this often stiffens up a bit too easily somtimes, so have an oil can close by! 

The lever cap, cap iron and plane blade are all made of steel and are apparently 'durable epoxy coated' for long lasting protection. The plane blade is the most important part of of this plane if you want to get results like what you would from a more expensive plane. And you should spend alot of time flattening the back of the blade, before putting on the cutting edge, as this will improve the plane's performance. I would recommend you use a diamond stone for all your sharpening.
_More of this review can be seen on my website www.simonswoodwork.tk_

*The Rating:* The Stanley Bailey No.4 gets a *7 out of 10*

_Get the final verdict, on value for money, recommendations and best/worst features on my website http://www.simonswoodwork.tk_


----------



## frugal (19 Apr 2009)

I must confess that I have a No4 and a No5 Stanley, and after spending some time fettling them I can get one 1/1000th inch shavings out of them. The handles may not be the best, but they work.


----------



## joiner_sim (19 Apr 2009)

Oh I agree that you can great results from this hand plane. I can get shavings that are so thin you can see the daylight thru them!


----------

